# CZ Rami Failure to feed issues



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

Anyone else have failure to feed issues with the CZ Rami 9mm ? I have two other CZ's that are amazing , an Omega and a 97BD 45 . I did some research and found that polishing the feed ramp was a fix and make sure to run it wet . 
I did that and it helped but there were still issues . But from a large source of material out there on semi auto handguns , feed issues are magazine problems . I noticed that when loading the mags the rounds felt like they were grinding against each other . It just felt funky compared to my other magazines . In the mean time I bought an HK P30SK V3 , another subcompact about the same size also holding 10 rounds . The HK is an amazing firearm ! Anyway , loading the HK mags were not gritty in the least , I compared the dimensions between the two and they are nearly identical . I ordered some HK magazine springs to see if they would work in the CZ mag . The difference between the two is the CZ spins are designed in a straight column so when it compresses the coils rub on one another , the HK spring is designed narrow near the follower and wider at the base so when compressed each coil nests within the other , smooth . The HK springs fit in the CZ mag perfectly . Took both to the range and the Rami fired without a hiccup . So it looks like the magazine was the primary issue with the CZ . 
I think the Rami will stay in my collection , because CZ has discontinued the model and the HK has become my EDC replacing the CZ Omega because it is a bit smaller than the Omega which is a compact and not a subcompact .
I like the HK so much I'm going to explore more of that line . Hope this helps anyone else who have feed issues with a Rami .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Koldfire70 said:


> Anyone else have failure to feed issues with the CZ Rami 9mm ? I have two other CZ's that are amazing , an Omega and a 97BD 45 . I did some research and found that polishing the feed ramp was a fix and make sure to run it wet .
> I did that and it helped but there were still issues . But from a large source of material out there on semi auto handguns , feed issues are magazine problems . I noticed that when loading the mags the rounds felt like they were grinding against each other . It just felt funky compared to my other magazines . In the mean time I bought an HK P30SK V3 , another subcompact about the same size also holding 10 rounds . The HK is an amazing firearm ! Anyway , loading the HK mags were not gritty in the least , I compared the dimensions between the two and they are nearly identical . I ordered some HK magazine springs to see if they would work in the CZ mag . The difference between the two is the CZ spins are designed in a straight column so when it compresses the coils rub on one another , the HK spring is designed narrow near the follower and wider at the base so when compressed each coil nests within the other , smooth . The HK springs fit in the CZ mag perfectly . Took both to the range and the Rami fired without a hiccup . So it looks like the magazine was the primary issue with the CZ .
> I think the Rami will stay in my collection , because CZ has discontinued the model and the HK has become my EDC replacing the CZ Omega because it is a bit smaller than the Omega which is a compact and not a subcompact .
> * I like the HK so much I'm going to explore more of that line* . Hope this helps anyone else who have feed issues with a Rami .


Although I've never owned a CZ Rami, thanks for sharing that information. I do own seven CZ's and seven HK's. I've never had an issue with any of them. I also own polymer framed Sig's, Glock's, FN's, Springfield's, a coupla' Walther's one Ruger and one Shadow Systems MR918. Out of all those HK makes the best polymer framed gun. In fact they probably make the best polymer framed handgun on the market today. HK is primarily a military and law enforcement manufacturer who's products are used by a variety of those agencies throughout the world. HK was the first manufacturer to come out with a polymer framed striker fired handgun the VP70 in 1970. There was both a civilian and a military version. The civilian version was semi auto only. The military version had a three shot burst feature and provisions for a shoulder stock. 

HK also makes the world famous MP5 submachine gun and the G3 battle rifle. MP5's have been used by special operations teams such as the Navy Seals and Delta force for almost three decades. The G3 battle rifle is legendary in its own right for its accuracy and reliability


----------



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

desertman said:


> Although I've never owned a CZ Rami, thanks for sharing that information. I do own seven CZ's and seven HK's. I've never had an issue with any of them. I also own polymer framed Sig's, Glock's, FN's, Springfield's, a coupla' Walther's one Ruger and one Shadow Systems MR918. Out of all those HK makes the best polymer framed gun. In fact they probably make the best polymer framed handgun on the market today. HK is primarily a military and law enforcement manufacturer who's products are used by a variety of those agencies throughout the world. HK was the first manufacturer to come out with a polymer framed striker fired handgun the VP70 in 1970. There was both a civilian and a military version. The civilian version was semi auto only. The military version had a three shot burst feature and provisions for a shoulder stock.
> 
> HK also makes the world famous MP5 submachine gun and the G3 battle rifle. MP5's have been used by special operations teams such as the Navy Seals and Delta force for almost three decades. The G3 battle rifle is legendary in its own right for its accuracy and reliability
> 
> ...


Really nice collection , I just got my Truglo sights for the HK P30 , I put those on my CZ Omega and they really pop , day and night . My old eyes need all the help I can offer . I'm going to check out the HK 45 , and if it feels as buttery smooth as the P 30 I'll own one .


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Koldfire70 said:


> Really nice collection , I just got my Truglo sights for the HK P30 , I put those on my CZ Omega and they really pop , day and night . My old eyes need all the help I can offer . I'm going to check out the HK 45 , and if it feels as buttery smooth as the P 30 I'll own one .


Thank you!

My biggest issue with HK is that they haven't added a .45 to their VP series of pistols. I'd even settle for a VP40 SK.


----------



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

desertman said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My biggest issue with HK is that they haven't added a .45 to their VP series of pistols. I'd even settle for a VP40 SK.


I'd really like to see an HK chambered in 10mm . I absolutely love the 10mm , I have one in a Ruger SR 1911 . Some nice fire power .


----------

